# ICC A117.1-2017



## khsmith55 (May 22, 2017)

I received a notice today that the 2017 Edition of A117.1 will be out in June. I know the 2015 Edition (normal cycle year for A117.1) was "put on hold" to see where the Access Board was going. I read the final draft of the proposed 2015 and I assume the 2017 will be almost the same. The "enhanced" maneuvering clearances will be a BIG change from the historical ones. My question to the Forum is; has the Access Board/ADA guidelines followed the 2017 A117.1, if not, have you heard of any time line as to when the feds will follow suit? All feedback is welcome.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 22, 2017)

A new section addressing classroom acoustics that aims to improve acoustics in the rooms and to reduce the intrusion of noises from outside the classroom, thereby enhancing the learning environment.
I am sorry but I do not see this as an accessibility issue


For new buildings and additions, enhanced dimensions for the clear floor space, turning space and the accessible route. This will affect the space provided at elements and will increase the maneuverability within such spaces for users of powered wheelchairs and scooters.
Provisions incorporating many of the latest criteria for public rights of way provisions for curb cuts, blended transitions, detectable warnings, diagonal parking and street parking (PROWAG).
New provision to improve safety for an accessible route traversing a parking lot.
New provisions to facilitate charging of powered wheelchairs where they will be parked for duration, such as in accessible hotel rooms and at some wheelchair seating in assembly spaces.
New provisions addressing accessibility at electric vehicle charging stations</li>
New provisions for water bottle filling stations.
New provisions that address spaces for sign language interpreter stations and sign language video booths.
A new section addressing classroom acoustics that aims to improve acoustics in the rooms and to reduce the intrusion of noises from outside the classroom, thereby enhancing the learning environment.


----------



## mark handler (May 22, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> A new section addressing classroom acoustics that aims to improve acoustics in the rooms and to reduce the intrusion of noises from outside the classroom, thereby enhancing the learning environment.
> I am sorry but I do not see this as an accessibility issue


It is for the Deaf and Hard-of-Hearing. Which is a disability.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 22, 2017)

If they are deaf all the acoustics in the world will not help and if they are hard of hearing then a hearing aid will be cheaper.
In reality the classroom acoustics are controlled by how well a teacher controls the class 
This is a prime example of conarbs discussion of out of control social issues being brought into the codes for a select few


----------



## mark handler (May 23, 2017)

noise is distracting to kids' attention,


----------



## steveray (May 23, 2017)

Smack upside the head gets their attention back real fast....Maybe we could cure some "disabilities".....


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 23, 2017)

A new section addressing classroom acoustics that aims to improve acoustics in the rooms and to reduce the intrusion of noises from outside the classroom, thereby enhancing the learning environment.
Might be an large city problem but I guarantee it is not a problem for rural areas.


----------



## ADAguy (May 29, 2017)

ANSI may exceed ADA minimums but not be less than. ADA sets the bar, not ANSI.
For once ANSI has offerred up some minimums exceeding ADA.


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 29, 2017)

The standard is largely aimed at HVAC noise.  It reduces allowable sound levels in classrooms by 5 - 10 dB from what has been typical.  The IGCC has adopted the  ANSI standard, but LEED just adopted the reverbration time from the ANSI standard and left their noise standard 5 dB higher than ANSI.

We got a waiver from the this standard on a recent college project using the IGCC, where we would have had to sound line and wrap the ductwork, then install a drywall ceiling between the ductwork and the suspended acoustic panel ceiling.

It basically requires keeping rooftop air handlers away from classrooms, and trunk ducts & VAV boxes have to be out in the corridors, with lined duct from the VAV boxes to the classroom diffusers.


----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2017)

*Here is some of the text:*

ICC A117.1-2017 Edition Development
ICC/A117 - Fourth Public Review Draft – Supplement – August 25, 2016

808.3 Ambient Sound Level.  Classroom ambient sound levels shall comply with Sections 808.3.1 and 808.3.2.  Ambient sound levels from sound sources outside and inside the classroom shall be evaluated individually. The greatest one-hour averaged sound levels shall be evaluated at the loudest usable location in the room at a height of 36 inches to 42 inches above the floor and no closer than 36 inches from any wall, window, or object. The ambient sound level limits shall apply to fully-furnished, unoccupied classrooms, and with only permanent HVAC, electrical and plumbing systems functioning.  Classroom equipment, including, but not limited to, computers, printers, fish tank pumps shall be turned off during these measurements. (8-15-12 PC5)

808.3.1 Sound Sources Outside of the Classroom. Classroom ambient sound levels shall not exceed 35 dBA and 55 dBC due to intruding noise  from sound sources outside of the classroom, whether from the exterior or from other interior spaces. (8-15-12 PC5)

808.3.2 Sound Sources Inside the Classroom. Classroom ambient sound levels shall not exceed 35 dBA and 55 dBC for noise from sound sources inside the classroom.    (8-15-12 PC5)


----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2017)

_*Hear you Go, more info than you wanted to Know:*_

*Some of the Background Reasoning:*
The American Speech-Language-Hearing Association (ASHA) recommends an appropriate acoustical environment for all students in educational settings. Therefore, ASHA endorses ANSI S12.60-2010 Acoustical Performance Criteria, Design Requirements, and Guidelines for Schools (ANSI S12.60-2010) as the national building and design standards for classroom acoustics. It is well recognized that the acoustical environment in a classroom or other educational environment is a critical variable in the academic, psychoeducational, and psychosocial development of children with normal hearing as well as children with hearing loss and/or other disabilities (e.g., auditory processing disorders, learning disabilities, attention deficit disorders). Inappropriate levels of reverberation and/or noise can deleteriously affect speech perception, reading/spelling ability, classroom behavior, attention, concentration, and educational achievement. In addition to compromising student function, poor classroom acoustics may also negatively affect teacher performance and increase vocal pathologies and absenteeism. Thus, all educational settings have an incentive to develop acoustical conditions that meet national standards. For children with hearing loss and/or other disabilities, the acoustics of the proposed educational setting(s) should be considered and addressed during the determination of a child's educational needs and placement. Acoustical factors in a classroom include: (1) the level of the background (ambient) noise in the room; (2) the relative intensity of the information carrying components of the speech signal to the non-information carrying signal or noise (i.e., signal-to-noise ratio [SNR]); and (3) the reverberant characteristics of the environment.  It is important to note that these acoustical criteria are essentially identical to the recently approved ANSI Standard on classroom acoustics. Additionally, ANSI S12.60-20102 provides acoustic guidelines for learning spaces greater than 20,000 ft3. It is imperative that all new construction adhere to the acoustical criteria indicated above and stipulated in ANSI S12.60-2010. The fundamental strategy for improving acoustics within existing classrooms is acoustical modification of that environment. Acoustical measurement and/or modifications of educational settings should be multidisciplinary in nature and conducted by trained qualified professionals, such as audiologists, architects, and acoustical engineers. It is important to realize that these acoustical criteria are considered minimal. Some students, for example those with hearing loss, may require further signal enhancement technology. For additional information on acoustical criteria and hearing assistive technology, see ASHA's Acoustics in Educational Settings: Technical Report and Guidelines for Addressing Acoustics in Educational Settings. http://www.asha.org/docs/html/TR2005-00042.html

3.2.2 background noise. Sound in a furnished, unoccupied learning space, including sounds from outdoor sources, building services and utilities. For the purposes of this standard, background noise excludes sound generated by people within the building or sound generated by temporary or permanent instructional equipment. 
3.2.2.1 interior-source background noise. Noise from building services and utilities.  3.2.2.2 exterior-source background noise. Noise from transportation sources, such as aircraft, vehicle traffic, or from other outdoor noise sources (e.g., lawn maintenance, playground activities, or industrial sources).
https://cdn-web.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/asc_a117/ProposedChanges-08.pdf


----------

